# "Smoke on the Beach" Competition Myrtle Beach SC - April 11-12 2014



## mtm29575 (Mar 28, 2014)

The "Smoke on the Beach" competition will be held this coming April 11 - 12.  For more information, here is the link:

http://www.smokeonthebeach.org/


----------

